

Democratic Senator defends domestic phone/Internet spying, claims 7+ years of it - orionblastar
http://www.businessinsider.com/nsa-phone-records-scandal-lindsey-graham-dianne-feinstein-obama-2013-6

======
lightknight
Good. If they're not going to play by the rules, then I shall feel no regret
by in abiding by their lead.

~~~
orionblastar
They claim the US Patriot Act gives them the right to legally do this stuff
without a warrant or due process.

As it turns out in addition to the DMCA they don't even need to pass SOPA or
CISPA they can combine the DMCA with the Patriot Act to monitor Internet use
and then claim a DMCA violation even if it does not violate any copyright, and
they can take down any website or blog or comment that way and arrest the
person behind the IP address as a 'suspect' and hold them indefinitely.

The same is true of phone calls, you make one they don't like and you become a
'suspect' they can hold indefinitely.

Don't blame Obama for this, Bush and Congress passed the Patriot Act for
domestic spying long ago.

They'll be looking for anyone who wears a Guy Fawkes Mask, or who advocates
gun rights, or who speaks out against government corruption, or who supports
Bitcoins and Darknets, or who chooses to use free and open source software
instead of commercial software with NSA backdoors and spyware in them, or who
calls themselves a 'hacker' or even talks about 'social networks' and advanced
science terms involving chemistry and physics that could lead to bomb making.
Did you order a pressure-cooker recently and then some fireworks? Well you
might end up on one of their lists then.

